# Big Bear Women's Only Weekend



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Any other MTBR Women's Lounge inhabitants going to Women's Only Weekend this year?

Here's a link to more info, if you're interested: http://www.teambigbear.com/event.php3?event_id=70

This will be my first time. I'm taking the Intermediate Downhill clinic, upon the recommendation of others who've taken the Advanced XC and said all they make you do is climb climb climb [I can do that for free right at home and NOT at 8,000' of elevation, thank you very much  ]

Impy and I were discussing a possible SART ride on the way back down the mountain on Sunday. Any takers?


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Wow, that sounds like a lot of fun. Most of my riding has been stuck down here in Florida, so I'd love the chance to travel a bit.

Although, I'd be a little nervous as to what group I'd fit in. I mainly want to get over this block I've been having with jumps and drops. Besides my nervousness with those skills, my technical skills are pretty darned good. I'd love a clinic that could help me get past those blocks.

Damn, that's so friggin' tempting. However flight, bike shipment, and logding definitely make for a pricier getaway than the $90 alone for the weekend.

Hmmmm...


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Wow, that sounds like a lot of fun. Most of my riding has been stuck down here in Florida, so I'd love the chance to travel a bit.
> 
> Although, I'd be a little nervous as to what group I'd fit in. I mainly want to get over this block I've been having with jumps and drops. Besides my nervousness with those skills, my technical skills are pretty darned good. I'd love a clinic that could help me get past those blocks.
> 
> ...


I met a neat gal last year who was from texas - she simply rented a bike while she was there. She had fun.
You'd probably do the intermediate DH clinic. Then all we bitCChes would be in the same clinic. Moo!

Hey I encourage EVERYONE to consider this. There is nothing quite as cool as riding up and seeing hundreds of women on mountain bikes. You have to opportunity to race on Sunday if that is your thing.


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*I'm going*

Set up the reservations yesterday. BTW Three Pines Cabins is run by a mtb family,very mtb friendly. But since I'm bringing the family this year we went for something with a pool  . No need to be nervous about what group your in Cat it's very loose, you can switch groups if you want and everyones very nice and supportive. And you can rent a bike up there. But you might need to make arrangements ahead of time. I think there are 2 bike shops. any way what is SART?


----------



## DirtGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

*Going too*

I'll also be doing the Intermediate downhill. I did the XC last year and it was fun to ride with a group of women but I didn't learn that much. Hope to meet some of you---it will be neat to put faces with names!

Are any of you doing the races or are you going to head straight to SART Sunday morning?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> Set up the reservations yesterday. BTW Three Pines Cabins is run by a mtb family,very mtb friendly. But since I'm bringing the family this year we went for something with a pool  . No need to be nervous about what group your in Cat it's very loose, you can switch groups if you want and everyones very nice and supportive. And you can rent a bike up there. But you might need to make arrangements ahead of time. I think there are 2 bike shops. any way what is SART?


This is SART.

I'm staying at three pines. Hmm, didn't think about a pool. Mamma what clinic are you taking?


----------



## divs (Jun 4, 2004)

*i want to go, but...*

...some good friends have planned our annual desert campout for the same weekend. I'm still toying with the idea of going up to Big Bear for the Saturday clinics only, and then driving out to the desert afterwards. I'd probably be in the beginner clinic, so I wouldn't get to hang out with you hardc0re ladies. I'm not a total novice, but I've come to realize lately that my turning skills suck, and I struggle to hold a line thru single track. I'm sure the clinics will help & be a ton of fun, but I don't want to disappoint my friends either. 

Decisions, decisions...

-D.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Oooh! A fat cow convention!

Too bad my brother doesn't live int he area anymore. I wonder if there is any way I can swing that.... I'd have to drive from CO, find someone to watch the kids for the weekend (my hubby will be at the TDF), and come up with some $$$$.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Impy said:


> This is SART.
> 
> I'm staying at three pines. Hmm, didn't think about a pool. Mamma what clinic are you taking?


Couple ways we could do SART on Sunday...

1) blow off the Sunday WOW activities completely
1b) blow off the Sunday WOW morning activities, meet at SART really early and make it back in time for the 12:30 raffle
b) Ride after WOW wraps.

Just some ideas to think about. We have to drive back to San Diego Sunday night, so I'd like to be done riding by 6 or 7 if we opt for option b)

The way we've always ridden SART is to go down to the bottom of Middle Control road. Climb about 1 mile and hop on the trail there. Climb for a while and then descend all the way back to the car. I'd estimate between 3:00 and 3:30 wheel moving time (leisurely riding pace) using that route and at least 4:00 hours total with rest stops and such. So I don't know how realistic option b) is.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> Couple ways we could do SART on Sunday...
> b) Ride after WOW wraps.
> 
> The way we've always ridden SART is to go down to the bottom of Middle Control road. Climb about 1 mile and hop on the trail there. Climb for a while and then descend all the way back to the car. I'd estimate between 3:00 and 3:30 wheel moving time (leisurely riding pace) using that route and at least 4:00 hours total with rest stops and such. So I don't know how realistic option b) is.


The raffle is AWESOME - the swag was really great last year so I'd hate to miss it. I'm tempted to do a race too.

So you drive down middle control and then start riding from below? Thats a great option and takes out the nasty hike-a-bike-through-exposure-hell.


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re Clinic*

I'm probably going to have to take the beginner skills because I might race in beginner class (my 1st race gulp!) and you can't register for intermediate clinic and race beginner class. We'll see nothing is set in stone. All us heffers from mtbr should meet up Sat morning.

I'm staying at three pines. Hmm, didn't think about a pool. Mamma what clinic are you taking?[/QUOTE]


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Impy said:


> The raffle is AWESOME - the swag was really great last year so I'd hate to miss it. I'm tempted to do a race too.
> 
> So you drive down middle control and then start riding from below? Thats a great option and takes out the nasty hike-a-bike-through-exposure-hell.


Yeah, you climb up Middle Control at the beginning instead of at the end, plus you get to end the ride on downhill instead of a climb. I'm not sure which nasty hike-a-bike section you are taking about. I think you guys might have done some parts of the trail I've never been on when you were there last month. It's 24 or 25 miles RT as an out and back when ridden as I described.

Well perhaps we need to schedule a SART ride for a weekend other than WOW weekend.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> I'm probably going to have to take the beginner skills because I might race in beginner class (my 1st race gulp!) and you can't register for intermediate clinic and race beginner class. We'll see nothing is set in stone. All us heffers from mtbr should meet up Sat morning.


Mooooo!

Look for me (Note: part of the "R" in Crab has since worn off, so it looks like it says "DirtCab" now.  :


----------



## DirtGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

What?? I did advanced XC last year and registered for the beginner XC race. I ended up changing to sport but most of us that were in our group had registered for the beginner race and not the beginner clinic. Did they change the rules?



Mtnbikenmama said:


> I'm probably going to have to take the beginner skills because I might race in beginner class (my 1st race gulp!) and you can't register for intermediate clinic and race beginner class. We'll see nothing is set in stone. All us heffers from mtbr should meet up Sat morning.


The swag was good last year. I really wouldn't want to miss that either although SART is VERY tempting. We also start at the bottom of middle control road. But you're right, option B may not be very realistic. They got started late with the raffle and I don't think I got out of there until 230-3pm.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

> The swag was good last year. I really wouldn't want to miss that either although SART is VERY tempting. We also start at the bottom of middle control road. But you're right, option B may not be very realistic. They got started late with the raffle and I don't think I got out of there until 230-3pm.


Swag is good. We just need to plan a girl oriented SART ride of our own soon. Or Perhaps San Juan in OC... or perhaps Gab/El Prieto?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> Swag is good. We just need to plan a girl oriented SART ride of our own soon. Or Perhaps San Juan in OC... or perhaps Gab/El Prieto?


I'm still interested in SART even if I race.

I'm also interested in SanJuan trail in the future. Gab is great fun too - do you climb or shuttle? I have to walk soem of the more exposed sections but it is a fun trail.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> I'm probably going to have to take the beginner skills because I might race in beginner class (my 1st race gulp!) and you can't register for intermediate clinic and race beginner class. We'll see nothing is set in stone. All us heffers from mtbr should meet up Sat morning.


I think you can race whatever you want, you just can't pre-register. I may still race beginner XC so I dont burn out completely if we are thinking of a SART ride (beginner is a much shorter course). As it was I almost threw up last year just cause of the altitude. That was my first race last year BTW.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Impy said:


> I'm still interested in SART even if I race.
> 
> I'm also interested in SanJuan trail in the future. Gab is great fun too - do you climb or shuttle? I have to walk soem of the more exposed sections but it is a fun trail.


I've only done Gab once, about 3 years ago. We shuttled. Then did the climb at the bottom and rode El Prieto. San Juan, we never shuttle. Are you going to be down in SoCal over 4th of July weekend?


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Good to Know*



Impy said:


> I think you can race whatever you want, you just can't pre-register. I may still race beginner XC so I dont burn out completely if we are thinking of a SART ride (beginner is a much shorter course). As it was I almost threw up last year just cause of the altitude. That was my first race last year BTW.


Yeah, I tried to online register for intermediate clinic & beginner race and it wouldn't accept it.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> Yeah, I tried to online register for intermediate clinic & beginner race and it wouldn't accept it.


Register for whatever clinic you want. You can race (or not race) in any cat you want.

There is a fun ride too on sunday. Also I think we have unlimited lift usage so we could just shuttle up and ride down till the awards/swag thing. Lots of options! Moo!

edit: because it probably depends on how much beer etc is consumed the night before anyway


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Question*

Do you need full face helmet & body armor for that clinc? (DH)



dirtcrab said:


> Any other MTBR Women's Lounge inhabitants going to Women's Only Weekend this year?
> 
> Here's a link to more info, if you're interested: http://www.teambigbear.com/event.php3?event_id=70
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> Do you need full face helmet & body armor for that clinc? (DH)


I'm bringing leg and arm protection, but no full face helmet. I don't think it's going to be a hard core DH clinic... Per Impy, they split the groups into what kind of bike you ride. We're bringing XC bikes, so I doubt we'll be doing anything too death defying.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> I'm bringing leg and arm protection, but no full face helmet. I don't think it's going to be a hard core DH clinic... Per Impy, they split the groups into what kind of bike you ride. We're bringing XC bikes, so I doubt we'll be doing anything too death defying.


I'm bringing leg pads, i guess i should buy some arm pads, no full face here. The more advanced clinics have people in 100% full armor but we will be in the mere mortals clinic.

I am very excited!


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Hmmm interesting*



Impy said:


> I'm bringing leg pads, i guess i should buy some arm pads, no full face here. The more advanced clinics have people in 100% full armor but we will be in the mere mortals clinic.
> 
> I am very excited!


May be I'll see If I can switch clinics. Sounds fun. Last year I saw quite a few very bloody ladies from the DH hill clinic  Didn't know they broke it up into levels like that. I guess my biggest concern is I wouldn't want to get my teeth knocked out! Skin heals but dentures suck!  I'll email them and see If there is room in the beginners DH.


----------



## downhilldoll (Jul 7, 2004)

*Wow*

Hi Ladies,

Great to hear that you all are going to be in BIg Bear, Ca for WOW!!  
I am a newbie to this forum, but want to intro myself: I LOVE RIDING
MY BIKES!! I have been riding for almost 10yrs now. I have enjoyed all kinds of racing,
and have now crossed over to the dark side (downhill). I will have the pleasure of co-instructing the ADV Downhill clinic. I would recomend full gear if you have it! If not,
well, as much as you can borrow. Last year we had a few xc girls in the Adv class, and they got a little bloody. We do ride the downhill course. If you are looking to inprove your jumping and technical skills, this is the place to do it. Maxine Irving will be the master instructor. She is Awesome!! She is a Pro rider and knows her stuff. If your looking to improve your handling skills, you might take the Intermediate class. Again if you have gear bring it. I find I ride better when I'm protected.
So....... The best thing about WOW is that 300 women come together to share conversation and knowlege. It's all about FUN.
See you there
Lis


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow that looks awesome. How long does it take to get there from SLC? There's a DH race in Brian Head that weekend, but maybe I should just skip out and do the girls thing...


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

*Cal State DH #5*



connie said:


> Wow that looks awesome. How long does it take to get there from SLC? There's a DH race in Brian Head that weekend, but maybe I should just skip out and do the girls thing...


If you do a Mapquest, go to Summit Blvd in Big Bear Lake, CA.
I've never approached from anywhere but the 215 from San Diego, but once you're on those mountain roads (like 18), it's slow going.

There's another DH race on Sunday in Fontana, CA, about an hour, maybe hour and a half SW from Big Bear. It's part of the Cal State Series, and I'm ranked, so I'm trying to go to clinics on Sat and then race at Fontana on Sunday. A pretty expensive weekend... if I can pull it off. If you're interested, let me know!

for more info, check out http://www.teambigbear.com/ and http://www.southridgeusa.com/

-sunny


----------



## downhilldoll (Jul 7, 2004)

connie said:


> Wow that looks awesome. How long does it take to get there from SLC? There's a DH race in Brian Head that weekend, but maybe I should just skip out and do the girls thing...


I'm not sure, but its a 6 1/2hr. drive from AZ for me. But worth every minute!!


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

downhilldoll said:


> I'm not sure, but its a 6 1/2hr. drive from AZ for me. But worth every minute!!


It would be an 11 hour drive from Salt Lake.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> It would be an 11 hour drive from Salt Lake.


Yep, Mapquest said 10 something, so I'm sure it's in that range... Any other ladies from Utah thinking of going?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

downhilldoll said:


> I'm not sure, but its a 6 1/2hr. drive from AZ for me. But worth every minute!!


Wow, its closer for you than me and I'm actually IN California (northern). Without traffic its at least 7.5 hours.


----------



## downhilldoll (Jul 7, 2004)

Impy said:


> Wow, its closer for you than me and I'm actually IN California (northern). Without traffic its at least 7.5 hours.


What clinic are you taking? Do you need any gear?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

downhilldoll said:


> What clinic are you taking? Do you need any gear?


I'm in the intermediate DH clinic. I was going to buy some arm guards, I have some roach leg guards. I don't have a DH bike, I'm just doing this for spills, er i meant thrills


----------



## downhilldoll (Jul 7, 2004)

Impy said:


> I'm in the intermediate DH clinic. I was going to buy some arm guards, I have some roach leg guards. I don't have a DH bike, I'm just doing this for spills, er i meant thrills


Super! See you there!!  I will be in the motorhome with AZ plates at the West end of the parking lot. Come say Hi!


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

downhilldoll said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I would recomend full gear if you have it! If not,
> well, as much as you can borrow. Last year we had a few xc girls in the Adv class, and they got a little bloody.
> ...


----------



## downhilldoll (Jul 7, 2004)

*Gear!!*



Mtnbikenmama said:


> downhilldoll said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ladies,
> ...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

**sigh**



dirtcrab said:


> Any other MTBR Women's Lounge inhabitants going to Women's Only Weekend this year?
> 
> Here's a link to more info, if you're interested: http://www.teambigbear.com/event.php3?event_id=70
> 
> ...


i wish. 

rt


----------



## mtbdownhilldoll (Jul 10, 2004)

downhilldoll said:


> What clinic are you taking? Do you need any gear?


Hi Lisa,,
I can't believe you have my same username...I know, you got it first, but my friend Jackie gave it to me a few years ago while putting my name on my phone... I will show it to you...
I just got onto the sight via your team mate Laura D. she is a cool kitty..I modified my name a bit,, but all's well.. How are you doing? haven't seen you at the races lately..
I am taking time off to heal my knees.. they are BOTH giving me grief..
Stay cool in AZ have fun at WOW.. I was supposed to teach as well but am busy on that weekend. a few of my friends will be teaching with you, so have fun, you will like them, Jacke, Lynelle, Dena, maybe some others...maybe Nancy can help out now that she is injured...I feel aweful for her,, I know what it's like to be doing so well then get hurt..
see you soon,
D*


----------



## downhilldoll (Jul 7, 2004)

mtbdownhilldoll said:


> Hi Lisa,,
> I can't believe you have my same username...I know, you got it first, but my friend Jackie gave it to me a few years ago while putting my name on my phone... I will show it to you...
> I just got onto the sight via your team mate Laura D. she is a cool kitty..I modified my name a bit,, but all's well.. How are you doing? haven't seen you at the races lately..
> I am taking time off to heal my knees.. they are BOTH giving me grief..
> ...


Birds of a feather............  
Sorry to hear about your knees. I know you mentioned they were bothering you.
Are you going to come up for WOW? I am really excited about instructing.
What happened to Nancy?? I have not heard from her? Did she get hurt racing??
haha on the stay cool in AZ joke.... We rode this morning and finished about 9:30. It was already 94. Yuck!!!  
Lis


----------



## mtbdownhilldoll (Jul 10, 2004)

downhilldoll said:


> Birds of a feather............
> Sorry to hear about your knees. I know you mentioned they were bothering you.
> Are you going to come up for WOW? I am really excited about instructing.
> What happened to Nancy?? I have not heard from her? Did she get hurt racing??
> ...


went on my first ride in two weeks today,, stuck to the road though, it took a while for my knees to warm up...I feel like I don't have any strength in them..
Nancy broke her wrist in 3 places from what I hear.. That totally sucks,, she was going down a double black diamond trail in Whistler,, I haven't talked to her yet, but she sent an email and then I heard from Damien,, who was there too.. 
Sounds like it's baking out where you are,, I know, Joell rides at like 5 am or 10 pm on most days in the summer in AZ...
Have fun at WOW.. Jacke and Lynelle will be teaching DH with you,, they are both fun gals,,I can't make it this year,,, I am so bummed.. I'm giving hubby a birhtday party... and will be racing fontana on Sunday..
Let me know how it goes.... I liked your Birds of a Feather deal.... cute..

Happy Trails,
Donna*


----------

